# Any beauty in deep set eyes?



## mama-mia99 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have 'em but don't really care for them. I hide them in the smokey eye look a lot.

Anybody out there find any beauty in deep set eyes? A MAC makeup artist once told me that deep set eyes are a good thing because they're great for the smokey eye look. But I don't see how regular eyes aren't.... Anybody else have deep set eyes? How do you feel about them? Do you love 'em or hate 'em?


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Feb 9, 2008)

I have them. I think they're okay for the most part but not when I really wanna show off an eyeshadow color and you can barely see it unless im looking down.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Feb 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ShesAutomatic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have them. I think they're okay for the most part but not when I really wanna show off an eyeshadow color and you can barely see it unless im looking down. Yup! I agree. I wish I could wear shadow and have it show more. My deep set eyes are not so bad, but they still kinda hide my shadow.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope that these threads will help!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...yes-18981.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...e-s-28671.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...yes-10217.html


----------



## andrrea (Feb 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jasilinda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anybody else have deep set eyes? How do you feel about them? Do you love 'em or hate 'em? I do. Can't see any of my lid when my eyes are open. I kind of hate it because I find it very difficult to apply eyeshadow. I also have a really large space from my "crease" to my browbone.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Feb 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope that these threads will help!
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...yes-18981.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...e-s-28671.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...yes-10217.html

Awesome, thanks for the links!


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 9, 2008)

If eyes are proving a dilemma then another feature like the lips could be played up by using a more pigmented color there.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Feb 10, 2008)

I have deep set eyes and from a distance, they look even deeper in






Is there a way to make them "come out" more? Lighter shades on the eyelids?


----------



## mama-mia99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AppleRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If eyes are proving a dilemma then another feature like the lips could be played up by using a more pigmented color there. you know....i never thought of that. i have always focused on the eyes and wished mine weren't so deep set. i always do a nude lip. maybe i'll experiment with darker lip colors and lighter eye makeup and see how that works. thanks for the reply! i'm so excited. just another excuse to go makeup shopping. lol


----------



## kelso3686 (Feb 10, 2008)

i have deep set eyes too. eyeshadow goes unnoticed a lot.


----------



## suzannev68 (Feb 10, 2008)

I hate my deep set eyes too. The eyeshadow/smokey eye/ eyeliner just never looks like it does on others.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jasilinda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you know....i never thought of that. i have always focused on the eyes and wished mine weren't so deep set. i always do a nude lip. maybe i'll experiment with darker lip colors and lighter eye makeup and see how that works. thanks for the reply! i'm so excited. just another excuse to go makeup shopping. lol You have very nice features, so why not? Trying different lip colors. Too many of us assume we can't wear a big range of colors. Cream lipsticks with a bit of shimmer are flattering especially.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 10, 2008)

my eyes are slightly deep set, and yesterday i noticed my eyeshadow was creasing (i'm out of UDPP



) but it wasn't showing at all when my eyes were opened. so i guess that's one good point for deep set eyes


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 12, 2008)

That's cool Labrat


----------



## amynyc (Feb 12, 2008)

i have very deepset eyes and I've found a softer eye looks better on me than real smokey.

i look sick. my eyes are green but purples make my eyes look even more deepset so i have to stick to more lighter neutral colors. Chanticalle makes great eyeshadows.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't tell whether you've got deep set eyes and you definitely don't have all that much eye makeup on. You look fine and there's absolutely nothing wrong with 'deep set eyes'. Do what makes you feel comfortable and happy.


----------



## mama-mia99 (May 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *mama-mia99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have 'em but don't really care for them. I hide them in the smokey eye look a lot. 
Anybody out there find any beauty in deep set eyes? A MAC makeup artist once told me that deep set eyes are a good thing because they're great for the smokey eye look. But I don't see how regular eyes aren't.... Anybody else have deep set eyes? How do you feel about them? Do you love 'em or hate 'em?

You know, its been a while since this post and I must say I now LOVE my eyes!! Time has given me a change of heart. I now like that they're deep set and I think they're so beautiful. 
I'm fully convinced that nothing that any of us have is a "flaw". We were all made perfect just as we are.


----------



## Erica Alexandra (May 9, 2012)

Same; but I'm TRYING to find good qualities in them. Well, one is I guess I could easily pass as a zombie for Halloween lol


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 9, 2012)

Mine are fairly deep-set as well, and they're also on the small side. It can be a challenge to apply eyeshadow in a way that makes my eyes stand out. I do tend to play up my lips more often.


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2012)

Actually, i find it's simple to wear eyemakeup with them. You have to be careful about any product you apply (concealer, foundation, eyeshadow primer), you have to make sure it doesn't crease so you really don't need a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. After that, when you are told to apply an eyeshadow on the lid, go past that instruction and go higher in the crease. Also apply your crease shadow higher, same goes with the outer V shadow. You have to apply higher all your shadows if you want them to show when your eyes are open. You also have the possibility of playing with that and let appear a constrasting eyeshadow when your eyes are closed. 

One dramatic look i think is particularly suitable for deep set eyes is the flapper look, much more kaboom than the smokey eye. You just need to apply your dark shadow all over the lid (and just the lid this time), apply the matching eyeliner above and under your lower lashes, and mascara. Add a white/shimpagne eyeshadow on the browbone and a little in the inner corner if you wish, and you have a really mysterious eye.

I also really like the 2 in 1 look Emilynoel did on youtube with the Naked palette (Urban Decay). It looks great on my eyes.

The only thing i don't like is mascara, because you can easily get spider prints. To extend my eyes (although i don't really need them to be bigger), i always wing out my eyeliner. You don't have to wing it necessarily, but extending it is beneficial in my opinion.

I also find whenever you apply shadow or liner on the upper lid, because of the deep set location your eyes look unbalanced if you don't add a bit of liner or shadow on the outer half of your lower lashline.


----------



## KarenCM (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, deepest eyes are very beautiful. Think Aishwarya Rai, Megan Fox, Angelina Jolie, Helena Christensen, Penelope Cruz, Cameron Diaz, Liv Tyler, Laetitia Casta, Rebecca Romijn - to name just a few well known women with deepest eyes. All eye shapes come with goods as well as drawbacks. Prominent eyes can appear brighter in some lights and show off makeup colours well but tend to lack intensity and can look "fishy". Deep set eyes are generally more alluring and sexy but in some lights appear smaller than they are and don't show off makeup colours as easily. But they do look naturally smokey so smokey eyed looks are best with deeper eyes.


----------

